# Brake pad recommendations



## GotToddIntrouble (Aug 5, 2006)

Looking for some advice on brake pads. Currently using Porterfield R4S all around. Work great, low dust but are REALLY noisy. Squeak terribly and are eating my rotors. I've disassembled, knocked off the glaze and that helps for about a week. 

My driving is mostly daily driving with occasional aggressive driving. I want a low dust pad that performs at least as well as OEM but is more fade resistant. 

Any suggestions? 

Sure was hoping for better results with the Porterfields... Is this a common result/experience with Porterfield?


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

I use Hawk HPS and am happy with them. Make sure you grease the backs of the pads where they contact the piston and caliper.


----------



## EJerg (Aug 12, 2008)

EBC Redstuff: low brake dust and all the "aggressive" street stopping power you will ever need:thumbup:


----------



## richardk (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey, does anyone have any experiences with jdl brakes? I was thinking I can get their alcon brake pads cheaper (shipping from poland, but might be cheaper anyways), what are the pros and cons of doing this? I will probably have to wait some time before they ship it to me, but still...


----------



## turbotwo28 (Aug 6, 2009)

Are there any input on the Hawk Ceramic pads? I'm looking to swap the OEM pads w/ 26K miles already.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

turbotwo28 said:


> Are there any input on the Hawk Ceramic pads? I'm looking to swap the OEM pads w/ 26K miles already.


Low dust but the initial bite sucks. HPS has a sharper initial bite with slightly higher dusting. I'm using stoptechs next time I need brakes. Initial bite is similar to ferodo ds2500 with moderate dusting.


----------



## turbotwo28 (Aug 6, 2009)

crrdslcvr6 said:


> Low dust but the initial bite sucks. HPS has a sharper initial bite with slightly higher dusting. I'm using stoptechs next time I need brakes. Initial bite is similar to ferodo ds2500 with moderate dusting.


Thanks for input, bear in mind i'm looking for better than factory performance but still for street use w/ less dust. So are the ceramics comparable to the OEM or even better? What about Akebonos anyone has any input on their ceramic lineup?


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

turbotwo28 said:


> Thanks for input, bear in mind i'm looking for better than factory performance but still for street use w/ less dust. So are the ceramics comparable to the OEM or even better? What about Akebonos anyone has any input on their ceramic lineup?


Stocks bite better than hawk ceramics. HPS would be similar to stock with less dust but not as good bite when cold. I used Akebonos on my wife's Altima, they were suprisingly good with low dust. The Altima was a 1998 model that she got with duralast basic pads installed. That was probably the reason the Akebonos felt so much better.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

Akebono brake pads are really good. creates very low dust or none at all. I just changed my brake rotors and pads last Saturday and bled the brake fluid. really good and last longer, between 50-60 k miles. That's for the rear. Even longer for the front.



GotToddIntrouble said:


> Looking for some advice on brake pads. Currently using Porterfield R4S all around. Work great, low dust but are REALLY noisy. Squeak terribly and are eating my rotors. I've disassembled, knocked off the glaze and that helps for about a week.
> 
> My driving is mostly daily driving with occasional aggressive driving. I want a low dust pad that performs at least as well as OEM but is more fade resistant.
> 
> ...


----------

